# FWB Flatties Nov. 5th



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Left the dock at 8:30 and met up with FINZ who had already stuck 4 in the 20 inch range:bowdown .After I got my first fish in the boat my gig snapped off:reallycrying but luckily FINZ had a backup so I wasn't SOL. He limited out shorty after that and headed back in. I aimed at reaching my limit too but fell short by two. This was the first time I stuck any flounder in the past 8 or 9 trips, so needless to say I was happy with my haul. 

Frags- 8

Largest- 18 inches

Lesson Learned- Beat FINZ to the spot or go on different days:doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report.

There it is again. A green cooler.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good ole pensacola flattie fest. I been fishing for em with hook and line....haven't gotten into them this good in some time. Went yesterday and Wed.....prob caught 50 fish....most of them short with a few doormats in the mix.Good year for flatties.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine is white, may have to spray paint it green.:doh Good job on the flat ones. Look like things are starting tp pick up again.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG!! :clap


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well gigabite, I would say that you have a good fishing mind, but you may need to be better prepared. Quaterbacking the game properly will result in full coolers. What if finz was not there with his backup? You would have wasted a great night.With age comes experience. You will be alright Gigabite.GL this weekend. You may see deadeyedave twitching a grub from the rocks. If you see me you might want to try the oppisite side, as I probably secured the area. hahhaha!!!


----------

